# Correct it pads?



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone used the correct it pads from autobrite direct? Was thinking of picking up a few on there Xmas sale.

Reply’s about the pads only please, I don’t want this turning into an autobrite bashing thread as I know they have their haters out there.

Cheers.


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

anything in the correct-it range is sound m8


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

gaz1 said:


> anything in the correct-it range is sound m8


Thanks for the reply bud.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I've used them quite a bit when helping out a friend of mine who is an AutoBrite approved detailer.
They're nice pads.
Well balanced, good feedback and last a fair while too.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

detailR said:


> I've used them quite a bit when helping out a friend of mine who is an AutoBrite approved detailer.
> They're nice pads.
> Well balanced, good feedback and last a fair while too.


Cheers bud


----------

